# Zipp 404 and Crosswind



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

How to use crosswind effectively. Havent been on the 404's yet but Ive heard that they will increase speed if you can ride it right? Any stories of this happening? :aureola:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Unfortunately, we don't get to change the wind direction... just ride them. Be safe, don't let the wind push you around.


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*thanks*

had my first experience today! Going down hill awesome, scary at times, very exciting. Uphill and when riding over bridges the wind does HIT u front tire and rear but keep it straight, keep cadence up, and it seems to control it. Very exciting day!  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*zipp 404*



robgazoo said:


> How to use crosswind effectively. Havent been on the 404's yet but Ive heard that they will increase speed if you can ride it right? Any stories of this happening? :aureola:


is this firecrest?


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

No i didnt get the firecrest 303, or 404.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Riding those high pros in a cross-wind can be down-right dangerous. Hold on to the bars and take nothing for granted. I have nearly been blown off the top of a big hill (it would be a mountain on the east coast) and had to brake hard to keep from becoming Mary Poppins


----------

